# PVC Dummmy How-to



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

We at Andrews Manor like to keep things simple ... with everything that needs to be built .. it's nice to have some simple projects to do

Here's a how-to for Posable PVC Dummies

http://www.bastardrat.com/pvcdummyhowto.html


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

How do you get him to stand up Holly, do you just stick the pvc legs into the ground?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> How do you get him to stand up Holly, do you just stick the pvc legs into the ground?


 depending on what I'm using him as ... I'll either hang him with fishing line or secure him to a metal fence post under his clothes


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------

